# No SSL/Security on SVSound.com new site?



## SVSandKlipschFan (Jan 8, 2011)

EDIT - removed at request of a friend.

Bottom line - just make sure you have a SSL/encrypted connection before registering, entering Credit card info, etc.

[Hopefully if fixed, a HTS mod can just delete this post.]


----------

